# Is the Empire State Building the greatest skyscraper ever constructed?



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Alot of people around the world look at the *Empire State Building* as the greatest skyscraper ever constructed. Completed during 1931, it is arguebly the most iconic skyscraper in New York City because of its architecture, height and geographical position. The ESB can also be debated with The Statue of Liberty as the symbol of NY. 

It's mighty appearance in architecture has inspired other skyscrapers such as The Central Plaza in HK and the Banespa Bank building in Sao Paulo. 

What do you think?


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Its still the sign of New York, even after all the other towers built around it. Its endured, its a sign of America and looks strong, like it will never be brought down.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Chrysler or Woolworth for looks, but Empire State for power and size. I suppose some of Moscow's seven sisters could give the first two a run for their money.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

No way... I am not sure why you even put this title :dunno:. ESB is strong and very famous name - it's almost like a global brand but building itself is not beautiful at all hno:. It has a good height though . BTW if it didn't have its famous name and all, I probably wouldn't give it more than 4/10.


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

this building is the symbol of NY and it has a pretty amazing size since most citys in the 1930's were not building anything tall


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

no, the old WTC twins were better


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

The ESB is a gem. The amount of stone work put on it is amazing.


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Astralis said:


> No way... I am not sure why you even put this title :dunno:. ESB is strong and very famous name - it's almost like a global brand but building itself is not beautiful at all hno:. It has a good height though . BTW if it didn't have its famous name and all, I probably wouldn't give it more than 4/10.


Not beautiful? This building is a masterpiece! Your opinion would change if you visited it, and saw the gold accents in the lobby, the elevators, the external details. It is the greatest example of a sky scraper ever.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Dallasbrink said:


> Not beautiful? This building is a masterpiece! Your opinion would change if you visited it, and saw the gold accents in the lobby, the elevators, the external details. It is the greatest example of a sky scraper ever.


True. I am only judging by what I can see from pics but I am planning on visiting it this summer so then I could give better judgement :yes:. BTW when I talk about skycrapers I am 100 % oriented to its exterior and not interior. I believe most of ppl are doing the same thing .


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Astralis said:


> True. I am only judging by what I can see from pics but I am planning on visiting it this summer so then I could give better judgement :yes:. BTW when I talk about skycrapers I am 100 % oriented to its exterior and not interior. I believe most of ppl are doing the same thing .


Trust me, its like a religious experience. I was struck wordless for the first time ever when i was there.


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

YES!!! :yes:

This building is simply an icon!


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

If you have to think about it...then leave.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Its certainly one of the greatest but I'd say that its status as the best known is largely down to circumstance. Partly its assoication with the film King Kong and partly the fact that the great depression/WW2 held up the devolpment of skyscapers giving it an espeically long reign as the worlds tallest.


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

MoreOrLess said:


> Its certainly one of the greatest but I'd say that its status as the best known is largely down to circumstance. Partly its assoication with the film King Kong and partly the fact that the great depression/WW2 held up the devolpment of skyscapers giving it an espeically long reign as the worlds tallest.


So should we put a * next to it
*Empire State Building, Worlds Tallest building for ____(enter time span)




*There was a world war so no one tried to create competition for a while.


----------

